# Who's found a second hand bargin ?



## poppyd (Dec 14, 2011)

Story starts last weekend when I took the minister of war to buy a stand up paddle board. She said to me we can got out on a Sunday I can paddle board and you can fish ! Took me about two seconds to think it over, so we go to the padddle board shop and the board I/WE want :lol: is stored out the back in a storage area. So I walk out with the minister and something catches my eye, its filthy dirty/long/with a big fish hatch, but I am not there looking for a kayak. So we buy the board head off home but I cant get this out of my mind. I have been thinking about an offshore glass yak for about a year and narrowed it down to a Stealth EVO465 or a Dorado 2. 
So I ring the paddle board shop back to ask about the poor unloved yak, he tells me it belongs to the ski shop. I ring the ski shop who trades out of the same building they have lots of long skinny ski's for competition and paddle fitness, I asked about the kayak and said it looks like a Stealth out the back at the bottom of the rack covered in crap. I spin the yarn that I am looking an old ski to do up. The girl rings me back and said it belongs to my boss but that it would be no good for paddle fitness as its a fishing kayak from South Africa called a TOMSKI , oh well I might come back and have a look if that's ok ?
I now own a glass kayak not exactly what I wanted but for what I paid there is NO WAY I could pass on the deal and it will be loved. 
Makes me wonder who else has got a second hand STEAL ???????????


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

We'll need to know the price before we start dishing out imocons.
;-)


----------



## whoohoo (Feb 3, 2006)

Mate, I've got a Tomski. They're super strong but paddle a bit like a barge. It's fine coming back in and surfs the waves really well (just lean back and get the nose up).

I'm really happy with mine and have taken it offshore at Fraser Island - caught some good fish including a 1.1m giant herring.


----------



## poppyd (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks Whoohooo

Its missing the rudder assembly that I will make over the next few weeks. If you could be so kind as to post a picture or PM me that would be awesome.  
Chairs are free there is heaps in the shed :lol: and the shirt off my back for a quick polish ;-)


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2013)

keza said:


> We'll need to know the price before we start dishing out imocons.
> ;-)


you missed one of the questions


----------



## whoohoo (Feb 3, 2006)

I may have a spare rudder that came supplied with the Tomski. The fibreglass delaminated from the stainless steel shaft but it should be an easy fix if you want it. I got the supplier to send me another one. I'll do a search in the mancave and see if I still have it, if I do, you can have it.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

X2
How much!


----------



## poppyd (Dec 14, 2011)

*$400* requires some TLC :lol:

Whoohoo that would be great, if you find it let me know how much $ beers you would like for it.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

8) :shock: :lol: ;-) ;-)    :lol: :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

eric said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > 8) :shock: :lol: ;-) ;-)    :lol: :lol:
> ...





> We'll need to know the price before we start dishing out imocons.





> $400 requires some TLC :lol:





keza said:


> 8) :shock: :lol: ;-) ;-)    :lol: :lol:


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I find bargains every week. Check out the Hot Buys section. My best was an Outback that was 6 months old. I paid $2K for it. Sold the kayak alone for $2400 then there was the sounder, live tank and sail that came with it. Turned it over in a week for a $1K profit :twisted:

2 x Swings for $1K sold them within the week for $800 each

My friend was looking for a small sitin. Found an Australis bass and a Perception minnow 2 seater. Paid the grand total of $255 for both. Sold the Minnow for $300 and gave my mate the Bass.

Bargains are out there everywhere people.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

eric said:


> I saw all of that.
> 
> But sweet Charlie Sheen, did you need to do that? We usually have some unstable noob with poor expressive skills to do that sort of thing.


I thought $400 was a damn good find and was struggling with expressing it.
I've always wanted to use an imacon string but don't frequent "the other" site so I'm new at it.

Ease up old man it was meant as a joke.
(can't rely on unstable noobs for everything  )


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Can we get Keza a surprised sheep emoticon?


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

badmotorfinger said:


> Can we get Keza a surprised sheep emoticon?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)




----------

